# Flowchart



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I am doing more above average new construction and hi end flips. I have purchased a flowchart app to make a charts for my guys and I to do better work, and work more efficiently. Does anyone have experience using a flowchart for jobs?


----------



## LynnJ (Mar 5, 2016)

*Flow Chart*

Sure - Flow charts are often required by General Contractors on their larger jobs. They are also a great tool for you and your team to keep on track with your plan for larger projects. Microsoft has an Excel sheet called the _Gantt Project Planner_. Other sources are www.builder-resources.com or www.smartdraw.com. 

Lynn Jackson


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

? Why is this empty
I think the subject might have been cut off could you repost


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry, I wanted to get feed back on flow charts. I think it will help keep by workers on track and improve quality. Im doing bigger jobs that have to be done a certain way and the prep has to be tight.


----------

